# polla (pene; vulgar)



## Curiosa Traductora

!Hola, un saludo cordial a todos!


Me gustaría saber *en cuáles países se usa más la palabra "polla" con referencia al ógano seual masculino.
*
Muchas gracias de antemano,

Carla


----------



## Kaxgufen

En Argentina creo que en ninguna parte se usa esa denominación.


----------



## chileno

Creo que solo se usa en en España.


----------



## Maximino

Es verdad, 'polla' con el sentido que refieres únicamente se usa en España. No obstante aquello, en Chile tenemos una Polla Chilena de Beneficiencia (empresa estatal chilena encargada de la administración de los juegos de azar).


Saludos


----------



## Pixidio

Creo que sólo en España. En Latinoamérica *polla de agua *es un ave acuática se parece a un pollo. Por algún motivo que desconozco ésta es una fémina. Vive en casi toda América del Sur a acepción de los Andes y las zonas frías. Creo que hay algunas especies parecidas en zonas templadas de España y Portugal  lo que no sé es si allá también le dicen polla de agua. 
Además "hacer la polla", acá significa dividir un monto entre los presentes y aportar cada uno uno una parte igual. 

Foto del bichito:http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Gallinula_galeata_at_Squaw_Creek_NWR.jpg


----------



## Mackinder

En Colombia, no se usa con ese significado; más bien como "apuesta" para partidos de football, entre otros.


----------



## Julvenzor

En "toda" España sí. "Polla" es una versión muy vulgar de "pene", a la altura de "verga" (supongo) propia del Cono Sur. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Pixidio

Julvenzor said:


> En "toda" España sí. "Polla" es una versión muy vulgar de "pene", a la altura de "verga" (supongo) propia del Cono Sur.
> 
> Un saludo.



¡Con verga te quedás corto! Es vulgar, pero hay más infame todavía... No viene a cuento del hilo.
P/d: si alguien concatena las palabras verga/polla, corto e hilo no es mi responsabilidad.


----------



## cacarulo

Acá polla también es una importante carrera de caballos.
Con el sentido de pene sólo es conocida por las películas españolas, me parece. (O por La Polla Records).


----------



## Duometri

Pixidio said:


> Creo que sólo en España. En Latinoamérica *polla de agua *es un ave acuática se parece a un pollo. Por algún motivo que desconozco ésta es una fémina. Vive en casi toda América del Sur a acepción de los Andes y las zonas frías. Creo que hay algunas especies parecidas en zonas templadas de España y Portugal lo que no sé es si allá también le dicen polla de agua.
> 
> Foto del bichito:http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Gallinula_galeata_at_Squaw_Creek_NWR.jpg



En España la criatura también existe y se llama así, lo que se presta a jocosos juegos de palabras...

Antiguamente, también se llamaba "polla" a la joven que llega a la edad de merecer: "Maripuri está hecha una polla". Aquí los juegos de palabras ya rozaban lo indecente.


----------



## Nipnip

En México se sigue usando con el sentido de persona joven, es más común hablar así de las mujeres jovenes sobre todo al referirse a su juventud respecto a las de sus compañeros sexuales o bien, en relación a actividades que normalmente sólo desempeñan personas entradas en más años.

Aparte, en el DF así se le llama a la malteada de leche con algún licor y *huevos* que se toma por la mañana.

_Se llevó mi polla el gavilán pollero, 
la pollita que más quiero.

_Nada que ver con penes, sería interesante de dónde viene esta acepción española_. _En el inglés también hay referencia a los plumíferos para designar al miembro viril_.
_


----------



## Gamen

Retomando este hilo, me gustaría saber si en algún otro lugar o país que no sea argentina se usa la palabra "pija".

En Argentina es una de las más usadas, además de "verga", "poronga", "chota" (o choto).

Relamente no sé el origen o de qué palabras derivan "pija" y "poronga".

Tengo entendido que en España se usa, además de "polla" el témino "picha". ¿Alguien podrá confirmarlo?
(Aquí este término "picha" es desconocido)


----------



## maodeli

Picha es para decirlo "más fino", junto a_ pilila_ es para niños


----------



## William Stein

Nipnip said:


> En México se sigue usando con el sentido de persona joven, es más común hablar así de las mujeres jovenes sobre todo al referirse a su juventud respecto a las de sus compañeros sexuales o bien, en relación a actividades que normalmente sólo desempeñan personas entradas en más años.
> 
> Aparte, en el DF así se le llama a la malteada de leche con algún licor y *huevos* que se toma por la mañana.
> 
> _Se llevó mi polla el gavilán pollero,
> la pollita que más quiero.
> 
> _Nada que ver con penes, sería interesante de dónde viene esta acepción española_. _En el inglés también hay referencia a los plumíferos para designar al miembro viril_.
> _



En Argentina se dice "pajaro" al pene, no? Tambíén creo que dicen "El Canario" en Mexico, por lo menos en la canción:

AY AY AY AY AY AY
Ay que pena me da
que se me ha muerto el canario.    
Ay que pena me da
que se me ha muerto el canario.
[...]Antes cuando vivía
las chiquillas me querían.
Y ahora que la palmó
estoy hecho un solterón.



http://www.midicorreo.com/letras/txt/El-Canario-No-me-pises-que-llevo-chanclas.txt


----------



## Gamen

1- No, aquí no decimos "pájaro", aunque podría entenderse perfectamente en un contexto adecuado.

2-Tampoco usamos "polla".

3- Los términos más comunes son, en orden decreciente de frecuencia, "pija", "poronga", "verga" y "choto"/"chota".

4-Creo que en otros países de latinoamérica se usa la palabra "verga". Pero supongo que "pija", "poronga", "chota" y "choto", "pistola" son términos locales, es decir, se emplean sólo en Argentina. ¿Esto es así?

5-Con los chicos no usamos tampoco "pilila". Decimos "pitulín", "pito", "pitito".

6-¿Alguien sabe el origen de las palabras "pija", "poronga" y "chota/o"?

7-Con respecto de las palabras "pájaro" y "pistola", se entiende perfectamente que aluden a entes o cosas que se asemejan al órgano sexiual masculino en cuanto a la forma, es decir, por analogía.

8-En Portugués se usa "palo" (pau). En castellano, al menos en Argentina, no. No obstante tenemos la expresión "estar al palo" que significa "tener una erección".


----------



## William Stein

Gamen said:


> 1- No, aquí no decimos "pájaro", aunque podría entenderse perfectamente en un contexto adecuado.



Alguien puede decirme en qué pais dicen pajaro? 
Otra expresión con pajaro: en México cuando uno deja la bragueta abierta, dicen: Ten cuidado con los pajaros! (pero no significa pene ahi)



Gamen said:


> 3- Los términos más comunes son, en orden decreciente de frecuencia, "pija", "poronga", "verga" y "choto"/"chota".
> 
> 4-Creo que en otros países de latinoamérica se usa la palabra "verga". Pero supongo que "pija", "poronga", "chota" y "choto", "pistola" son términos locales, es decir, se emplean sólo en Argentina. ¿Esto es así?



En Costa Rica dicen "la picha". Debe estar relacionado con la pija, pero desconozco la etimología. En Guadalajara mis amigos siempre decían "La verga", como refrán omnipresente.También dicen "pito"



Gamen said:


> 7-Con respecto de las palabras "pájaro" y "pistola", se entiende perfectamente que aluden a entes o cosas que se asemejan al órgano sexiual masculino en cuanto a la forma, es decir, por analogía.



Como "el grifo de amor" o "la serpiente del calzoncillo" en francés!


----------



## Gamen

Creo que "pito" y "verga" son  los términos más utilizados y frecuentes en todo el mundo hispanoamericano.

En españa, creo, se usa exclusivamente "polla" y "picha".

Me parece que "pija", "poronga" y "chota/choto" son exclusivos de Argentina.


----------



## Duometri

William Stein said:


> En Argentina se dice "pajaro" al pene, no? Tambíén creo que dicen "El Canario" en Mexico, por lo menos en la canción:
> 
> AY AY AY AY AY AY
> Ay que pena me da
> que se me ha muerto el canario.
> Ay que pena me da
> que se me ha muerto el canario.
> [...]Antes cuando vivía
> las chiquillas me querían.
> Y ahora que la palmó
> estoy hecho un solterón.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.midicorreo.com/letras/txt/El-Canario-No-me-pises-que-llevo-chanclas.txt




William, esta canción es de un grupo español, andaluz para más señas. Además la letra es bastante inocente; se refiere a un canario de verdad, al pájaro amarillo que canta. O me he vuelto más inocente que un cubo, o hay que ser muy retorcido para encontrarle un doble sentido a la letra.


----------



## William Stein

Duometri said:


> William, esta canción es de un grupo español, andaluz para más señas. Además la letra es bastante inocente; se refiere a un canario de verdad, al pájaro amarillo que canta. O me he vuelto más inocente que un cubo, o hay que ser muy retorcido para encontrarle un doble sentido a la letra.



Pues conocí a esta canción en México y es lo que me dijeron, pero eso de morir de insolación en el balcón necesitaría un grado extremo de exhibicionismo para encuadrarse con el doble sentido, es cierto.


----------



## Duometri

William Stein said:


> Pues conocí a esta canción en México y es lo que me dijeron, pero eso de morir de insolación en el balcón necesitaría un grado extremo de exhibicionismo para encuadrarse con el doble sentido, es cierto.



Sí, lo del balcón sería de exhibicionismo extremo. Te pongo un enlace de la güiqui sobre el grupo que la canta: "No me pises que llevo chanclas" http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_me_pises_que_llevo_chanclas


----------



## Gamen

Chicos.
No me gustaría que nos desviásemos de la pregunta que dio origen a este hilo para que pueda servir a todos.
Quisiera que españoles y latinoaméricanos de otros países que no sea Argentina, me confirmaran o no mis dichos si es posible. 
Muchas gracias

1-"Pito" y "verga" son los términos más utilizados y frecuentes en todo el mundo hispanoamericano.

2-En españa se usa exclusivamente "polla" y "picha".

3-Me parece que "pija", "poronga" y "chota/choto" son exclusivos de Argentina. ¿Alguien más los usa en otros países?


----------



## jsvillar

Gamen said:


> 2-En españa se usa exclusivamente "polla" y "picha".



En España polla, rabo, picha, nabo, y seguro que hay más igual de comunes que ahora no se me ocurren. Pija, pijo y verga se entienden sin problemas pero se usan menos. Y luego hay miles de variantes locales que cuando uno las oye le dejan asombrado, como 'de tres brevas, la del medio', que viene en este artículo: http://hemeroteca.abc.es/nav/Navigate.exe/hemeroteca/madrid/abc/1987/09/09/051.html


----------



## Duometri

jsvillar said:


> En España polla, rabo, picha, nabo, y seguro que hay más igual de comunes que ahora no se me ocurren. Pija, pijo y verga se entienden sin problemas pero se usan menos. Y luego hay miles de variantes locales que cuando uno las oye le dejan asombrado, como 'de tres brevas, la del medio', que viene en este artículo: http://hemeroteca.abc.es/nav/Navigate.exe/hemeroteca/madrid/abc/1987/09/09/051.html



Y no te olvides de los clásicos: "si te gusta la lotería, bájame los pantalones, y verás el premio gordo, con dos aproximaciones .


----------



## Birke

Duometri said:


> …Además la letra es bastante inocente; se refiere a un canario de verdad, al pájaro amarillo que canta. O me he vuelto más inocente que un cubo, o hay que ser muy retorcido para encontrarle un doble sentido a la letra.



Pues va a ser eso, que tú eres muy inocente o yo soy muy retorcida, porque a mí me parece más que evidente a qué se refieren ahí con lo del canario. 

Duometri, ¿en tu tierra los chicos cuando van al baño a orinar no dicen eso de que van a cambiarle el agua al canario? El canario, el pajarito por excelencia. 

A la lista de términos, añado los propios de mi pueblo: churra y churrita cuando es para niños.


----------



## jsvillar

Vale, después del mensaje de Birke, he revisado los mensajes de 'pájaro'. En España también se usa pájaro, pero lo más común es 'se te ve el pajarito' cuando tienes la bragueta abierta. Y lo de churra es común, pero lo de churrita para los niños no lo había oído nunca, sería pito o pilila, pero como no son tan vulgares no las incluí en mi lista.

Y Duometri, me declaro igual de retorcido que Birke, o es que tú eres de verdad inocente. Está clarísimo qué canario se le ha muerto, y por qué las chicas están tristes.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

A mí no me parece tan claro. Efectivamente el párrafo ése es ambiguo, pero el resto de la canción parece tan inocente como Duometri o como yo...


----------



## Erreconerre

Gamen said:


> Chicos.
> No me gustaría que nos desviásemos de la pregunta que dio origen a este hilo para que pueda servir a todos.
> Quisiera que españoles y latinoaméricanos de otros países que no sea Argentina, me confirmaran o no mis dichos si es posible.
> Muchas gracias
> 
> 1-"Pito" y "verga" son los términos más utilizados y frecuentes en todo el mundo hispanoamericano.
> 
> 2-En españa se usa exclusivamente "polla" y "picha".
> 
> 3-Me parece que "pija", "poronga" y "chota/choto" son exclusivos de Argentina. ¿Alguien más los usa en otros países?



Para nosotros, la _polla_ es la cría hembra de la gallina, del mismo modo que el _pollo_ es el macho.
_Polla_ también es una mujer joven. 
Pero _polla_ no tiene nada qué ver con los genitales.


----------



## Duometri

Birke said:


> Pues va a ser eso, que tú eres muy inocente o yo soy muy retorcida, porque a mí me parece más que evidente a qué se refieren ahí con lo del canario.
> 
> Duometri, ¿en tu tierra los chicos cuando van al baño a orinar no dicen eso de que van a cambiarle el agua al canario? El canario, el pajarito por excelencia.
> 
> A la lista de términos, añado los propios de mi pueblo: churra y churrita cuando es para niños.



Mujer, sí que le cambiamos el agua al canario, pero no lo sacamos al balcón para que le dé una insolación, ni es amarillo ni es la banda sonora de mi hogar. ¡Mentes calenturientas, pardiez!


----------



## Duometri

Y si seguimos jugando con equívocos tenemos ésta:

Tengo una gata de Angora
que es una cosa divina.
Pepe, saca la minina
que la vea esta señora.


----------



## Birke

¿La minina? 
Sí, eso me recuerda que a tal parte del cuerpo también se le dice "la nina", al menos en mi pueblo.

Respecto a la canción, pues no sé, no me he fijado en la letra nunca, sólo en esa estrofa al verla aquí.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Nipnip said:


> En México se sigue usando con el sentido de persona joven..."
> 
> Aparte, en el DF así se le llama a la malteada de leche con algún licor y *huevos* que se toma por la mañana.
> 
> _Se llevó mi polla el gavilán pollero,
> la pollita que más quiero.
> 
> _Nada que ver con penes..."



También por acá le llamamos polla al licuado que lleva huevos. Polla no se relaciona con pene. 




William Stein said:


> Alguien puede decirme en qué pais dicen pajaro?
> Otra expresión con pajaro: en México cuando uno deja la bragueta abierta, dicen: Ten cuidado con los pajaros! (pero no significa pene ahi)



En México le dicen *"pájaro"*. Y sí, sí significa pene si hacen referencia a pájaros cuando traes la bragueta abierta.  ¡Se te va a salir el pajarito!



Gamen said:


> Creo que *"pito"* y *"verga"* son  los términos más utilizados y frecuentes en todo el mundo hispanoamericano.



En México lo son, aunque hay como 20 formas más de nombrarlo por acá.  El *"chile"*, es uno muy común también.

Cuando se hace una cooperación para una reunión o festejo o bien cuando en una apuesta se acumula dinero, a eso lo conocemos como *"polla"*. Alenos por estos lares.


----------



## Gamen

¿En algún otro país usan los términos "pija", "poronga y "choto/chota"?


----------



## Roderico

Bueno, en cuanto a lo del pájaro, yo siempre he oído y utilizado la frase "jaula abierta pájaro muerto" para decirle a alguien que lleva la bragueta abierta.


----------



## Curiosa Traductora

Muchas gracias por la prontitud de todos en responder a mi hilo.

Saludos Cordiales!


----------



## Sembrador

En Venezuela no se utiliza "pito", y "verga" a veces, pero con poca frecuencia. Para nosotros un "pito" es un porro o una chinche (o pariente) con el pico largo. Verga lo usamos con más frecuencia como interjección o como un sustantivo sinónimo de carajo: "¡Vete pa' la verga!", o "¡Verga, qué peo!". Para referirnos al apéndice, utilizamos de forma coloquial pipí, machete o güevo (así, con g). 

Me da cierta gracia hablar de estas cosas en un foro de tanto nivel. Pero bueno, igual son palabras, que por cierto nombran a un órgano tan vital como el corazón o los pulmones. 

¡Saludos cordiales!


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Pixidio said:


> En Latinoamérica *polla de agua *es un ave acuática se parece a un pollo. Por algún motivo que desconozco ésta es una fémina. Vive en casi toda América del Sur a acepción de los Andes y las zonas frías. Creo que hay algunas especies parecidas en zonas templadas de España y Portugal  lo que no sé es si allá también le dicen polla de agua.


Al menos en mi zona, se la llama así, y también "gallineta".


----------



## spaniardpolo

Gamen said:


> Chicos.
> No me gustaría que nos desviásemos de la pregunta que dio origen a este hilo para que pueda servir a todos.
> Quisiera que españoles y latinoaméricanos de otros países que no sea Argentina, me confirmaran o no mis dichos si es posible.
> Muchas gracias
> 
> 1-"Pito" y "verga" son los términos más utilizados y frecuentes en todo el mundo hispanoamericano.
> 
> 2-En españa se usa exclusivamente "polla" y "picha".
> 
> 3-Me parece que "pija", "poronga" y "chota/choto" son exclusivos de Argentina. ¿Alguien más los usa en otros países?


En España efectivamente el término más vulgar sería ‘polla’, muy frecuente por cierto.

‘Pito’ es como más educado o menos grosero ante desconocidos. Si no se dice simplemente ‘pene’.

‘Pija’ también es usado en España, aunque no tan frecuentemente como en Argentina. Y más bien en frases hechas un poco groseras :
‘Me vas a chupar / tocar la pija’
‘Me suda la polla / la pija’ (No me importa un carajo).

Por cierto en algunos países latinoamericanos he oído que le dicen el ‘pipí’. En España se consideraría cursi.

Poronga y choto/a son desconocidos en aquí.

Entretenido hilo. Saludos desde ‘la piel de toro’

SP


----------



## William Stein

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> A mí no me parece tan claro. Efectivamente el párrafo ése es ambiguo, pero el resto de la canción parece tan inocente como Duometri o como yo...


Hablando del resto de la canción, tiene talento para interpretar eso como inocente:
[...]Antes cuando vivía
las chiquillas me querían.
Y ahora que la palmó
estoy hecho un solterón.

El sentido literal (que el cantante tenía un canario que atraía a las chiquillas (y no a los chiquillos) pero ahora está muerto así que queda soltero) sería posible, supongo, pero es realmente probable como sujeto de una balada popular?
A propósito, yo hesité antes de contribuir a este sitio cuando mandaron el aviso a mi correo porque sé  que me van a banir como escandaloso y me vale madre. Yo soy linguista y no me importa que me aprecian o no en su programa Disney, que me dejen en paz si no les gusto.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

William Stein said:


> Hablando del resto de la canción, tiene talento para interpretar eso como inocente:
> [...]Antes cuando vivía
> las chiquillas me querían.
> Y ahora que la palmó
> estoy hecho un solterón.


No, hombre, no, justo ese fragmento es el que interpreto como ambiguo... 😀


----------



## William Stein

Ok. tiene razón que no parece haber más referencias claras a la sexualidad, pero para mí esa stanza es suficiente para establecer la relación sexual. La presencia de stanzas inocentes no es una refutación. Por lo menos, no estoy de acuerdo para nada con lo que dice Duometri, o sea "hay que ser muy retorcido para encontrarle un doble sentido a la letra", por las razones que dije más arriba.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

*Nota de moderación*

Dado que, por una parte, la consulta que motivó esta discusión ha sido debidamente respondida y, por otra, los listados de palabras están fuera de los fines del foro, este hilo queda cerrado.

Muchas gracias a todos por su comprensión.

*Ayutuxtepeque
Moderador*


----------

